# community where there is a strong ap'ing/progressive emergent child-led edu???



## vegantics (Feb 5, 2011)

can any of you point me to a community where there is a very strong bunch of families? i'm talkin' a LOT. lol

united states?

mexico?

central america?

canada?

australia? i have heard melbourne has some very cool progressive ECE programs going on...

thanks. if i'm not clear enough for what i'm looking for plz let me know and i will elaborate!


----------



## greenacresmama (May 15, 2007)

Yeah, me too. I am looking for gardeners and off the grid in that mix. How do you feel about unschooling/homeschooling or is it public school you want? Both would be nice.


----------



## remijo (May 22, 2009)

Oregon? Humboldt County? Have you looked at actual eco-villages like Twin Oaks and Dancing Rabbit or even the Farm in Tennessee? Don't know how progressive / free you want it but just thinking out loud here.


----------



## vegantics (Feb 5, 2011)

i am one to take many leaps of faith but i have yet to join an intentional community... have researched like crazy in the past years when my dd was younger... i think those 2 communities were ones i considered. can't afford to invest money in home or property so the farm is out, i'm pretty sure...


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

scattered around many of the liberal/crunchy towns in the US you can find some very progressive charter/public alternative/homeschool options for kids, combined with that general crunchiness like the local food crowd and the peaceniks and so on...you'd probably have to be more specific about your other requirements for a community, such as climate or jobs or diversity or income levels or closeness to family, etc.

for example, in michigan, ann arbor is a hotbed of this: a number of homeschooling/unschooling groups, a new private school based on the 'free school/summerhill' philosophy, an open school style charter school, an open school public alternative school option...plus lots of AP parenting groups for the under 5s.


----------



## sparklett (Nov 25, 2006)

Check out Bend, Oregon, Eugene Oregon, Portland, Or. Neat-o crunchy communities and interesting schooling opportunities through the public system, especially in Eugene. Corvallis, OR also has a nice crunchy contingent... we spend a lot of time there.

If you're interested in an ecovillage, Tierra Nueva in Oceano, CA was quite appealing and we really considered moving there when I was considering working in that area.


----------

